# Venison



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

I’ve looked for venison in Mercadona,Super sol,Lidl, but nothing available,my local butcher says he could possibly get it from Córdoba but it would be very expensive.
Has anyone been able to source it at price comparable to UK ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never seen it in supermarkets. Round here (hunting country) you buy game at the local _ventas_ - the hunters sell direct to them. It's not expensive, about the same as decent beef. But I'm not sure if _ventas_ are just a local thing in Andalucia. 

Do you have a _mercado de abastos_ in your town? Try asking the butchers there. Or if you have a local restaurant that serves it, ask them where they get it.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you Alcalina, I did not know of mercado de abastos,I’ve just googled the term and found one in Jerez which sells meat and where I am going in a few weeks time so I will check it out .
Your suggestion of asking a local restaurant has reminded me of a restaurant I have been to which serves venison so I will also ask there.
I wish I had posted my question earlier as I wanted it for Xmas.
Thank you again and Feliz navidad to you.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

emlyn said:


> Thank you Alcalina, I did not know of mercado de abastos,I’ve just googled the term and found one in Jerez which sells meat and where I am going in a few weeks time so I will check it out .
> Your suggestion of asking a local restaurant has reminded me of a restaurant I have been to which serves venison so I will also ask there.
> I wish I had posted my question earlier as I wanted it for Xmas.
> Thank you again and Feliz navidad to you.


A bit closer to home, it's possible that one or more of the butchers in the Atarazanas mercado in Málaga will have it (probably more likely around Xmas and New Year than at other times).

https://www.tripadvisor.es/Attracti..._Costa_del_Sol_Province_of_Malaga_Andalu.html


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

So let me get this straight - the local butcher said it was too 'dear'?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

uk_ukraine said:


> So let me get this straight - the local butcher said it was too 'dear'?


Aaargh -someone's been at the Christmas crackers already...


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you Lynn R for the Malaga mercado suggestion,and feliz navidad y bueno salud en el Nuevo ano.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

emlyn said:


> Thank you Lynn R for the Malaga mercado suggestion,and feliz navidad y bueno salud en el Nuevo ano.


¡Igualmente!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

During our Christmas Eve pub crawl yesterday I apparently ordered a brace of partridge, which I must collect from the saddle-maker's workshop tomorrow.

It's always worth asking the locals. Anyone want a partridge?


----------



## nova2018 (Jan 2, 2019)

Alcalaina said:


> Aaargh -someone's been at the Christmas crackers already...


My my. XD


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> During our Christmas Eve pub crawl yesterday I apparently ordered a brace of partridge, which I must collect from the saddle-maker's workshop tomorrow.
> 
> It's always worth asking the locals. Anyone want a partridge?


Well I got my pheasant, and a partridge as well. I suppose I should have realised they would not have been cleaned - just dumped in the freezer, feathers and all. Really glad I didn't order venison, it would have probably still had the hooves on.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh deer. You could put the partridge back in the pear tree.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well I got my pheasant, and a partridge as well. I suppose I should have realised they would not have been cleaned - just dumped in the freezer, feathers and all. Really glad I didn't order venison, it would have probably still had the hooves on.


My older daughter wanted to to cook duck for xmas lunch & orederd one from the butcher in the mercado.

My younger daughter went to pick it up & later phoned her sister at work to tell her that it came complete with head & feet & that she was going to have to clean it...

I could hear the expletives from the other end of the phone without speaker being on. 

Of course we had got the butcher to clean it - but it was fun winding her up  

One day years ago my husband did come home with a chicken complete with everything but the feathers. I'd rather clean a chicken than a fish, any day.


----------

